# Fork suggestion to replace a Rux



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

I just bought a used Lapierre Tandem (components are pre-2008 but frame is spanking new 2009/2010) and it comes with a Rux fork which I can say is likely to need replacing soon. 

Riders are around 340 lbs and riding style is cross-country. Geometry is 100mm, disks are 200mm.

Preferably, I'd like to keep the QR and single crown geometry. But I'm all ears. TIA!

Edit: I guess my best option is the Marz DJ3 - 100mm, QR - any other suggestions?


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

If you stay with a single crown, the Marzocchi 66 series is the best option for your team weight. But your bike is not likely designed around that much travel. Frankly, with your weight, you should consider double-crown. The White Bros Magic 100T actually weighs less than the single crown fork options, Costs more, though.
If you stay with single crown, and the 66 is too long, go with the DJ. It's as indestructible as any single crown fork out there.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

TandemNut said:


> If you stay with a single crown, the Marzocchi 66 series is the best option for your team weight. But your bike is not likely designed around that much travel. Frankly, with your weight, you should consider double-crown. The White Bros Magic 100T actually weighs less than the single crown fork options, Costs more, though.
> If you stay with single crown, and the 66 is too long, go with the DJ. It's as indestructible as any single crown fork out there.


Thanks, good info there.


----------



## skottt160 (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree with the 66 advice...

Have you considered a 20mm thru axle? It might offer some stiffness that is quite appreciated, unless that is not a problem at present...
*for advice that is completely the opposite of what you asked for...


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Not really a problem at present, I'm worried the Rux is going to die - it isn't in the best of shape and might repalce it rather than refurbish it.


----------



## B-radical (Oct 1, 2007)

*fork replacement*

My brother and I are using a Rockshox Argyle 409 w heavy spring. 20 MM and avid code brakes, 360# bodies plus bike and camelbacks. It is fabulous.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

B-radical said:


> My brother and I are using a Rockshox Argyle 409 w heavy spring. 20 MM and avid code brakes, 360# bodies plus bike and camelbacks. It is fabulous.


How tall is the Argyle, suspension corrected for 100mm? Do you know what the AC height is on that fork?

Thanks.

Jason


----------

